# Would you consider this a roach back?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Show us a picture with her head up.


----------



## Draftgirl84 (Jul 20, 2016)

I will get one tomorrow


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Based on these, you really can't judge his confo from these pics. Looks cute though!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you think that horse is underweight??

the first photo made her look fat, the others, well, just normal unmuscled, but NOT underweight. it looks like the palomino behind the pinto is fat.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Based on these pictures, I would say that if she does have a roach back, it is faint enough that it won't be an issue.....but if she were muscled up, it probably wouldn't even be visible. My draft cross dropped a fair bit of weight and muscle as a yearling after he was gelded and looked a lot like that. When he filled back out, it was gone.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't see a roach back
I do see something going on in the sacro-iliac region that isn't as it should be
If the horse was thin I'd write it off as general lack of condition but she isn't that underweight and even a horse that's not working will have a reasonable topline if its 'well covered' with flesh
That topline could improve with correct muscling work - perhaps she's been consistently ridden in an inverted hollow outline?
If you're buying her then get it checked out as part of the PPE because if it is the result of an old injury you might not be able to do all of the things with her that you want too


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice withers! Actually his weight looks good to me. It's hard to tell much from the photos with his snoot in the grass though.
Since you want him for some fairly athletic events, I'd sure get a vet exam. Free horses can end up costing a lot if they have issues.
Good luck and let us know how it goes...and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Draftgirl84 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input. Hopefully these are better pics. But still couldn't get him to stand square so I could back up and take pics.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

To me, I see some degree of a roach but it isn't extreme. The horse's coloring makes it hard to judge. I would guess that careful saddle fitting would be needed on that back.


----------



## Draftgirl84 (Jul 20, 2016)

So I think it is just lack of topline. Spine is very boney. He doesn't get any hay or grain. And with the heat he isn't eating enough grass. So I'm thinking with grain and good collection work his topline will fill back out. Owner said he was bucking with her. I'm wondering now if the bucking was his lack of topline and poor saddle fitment.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He really is a cutie pie. From your added photos I would guess probably a slight roach. I would be more concerned with the way he is standing behind. If I was going to use the horse as a trail buddy to mosey along and enjoy the scenery (which is what I do now) I would probably happily take him. Just have him vet checked. 
Often it can difficult to get a horse to stand up properly without something looking wonkie! I am really terrible at it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She does look thinner on those shots, quite ribby and the spine is very prominent 
I'm still not sure its slight roaching though more general lack of condition or maybe muscle wastage from a sacro-iliac injury or even a very badly fitted saddle
The bucking might have been from a bad saddle or maybe a spasmodic pain related to an old injury
You really do need to proceed with caution because one the horse becomes you're any problems also become yours and you don't want to end up with an unrideable horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Definitely undermuscled all along the topline. Will probably get better with proper work....but conformation might work against him there. He is either standing funky in those pictures or he is SEVERELY cow-hocked. If that's the way he truly stands, then he might have difficulty using his hind end correctly.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I see what looks like the beginning of a hunters bump. Not the end of the world for general riding. She is very flat crouped but is not roach backed.


----------



## BarrelRacingBeautie (Jul 23, 2016)

What does roach Back mean?


----------

